# Random pj pics (1st time poster)



## lscottpht (Nov 3, 2005)

OK, with a little nudging from Cindy, aka Elsaspet, I decided to put some of my pics up. So, here are some from Hurricanes Rita and Katrina, protestors from KKK rally, Cindy Sheehan protest, and one from a vodou ceremony in Haiti, as well a rebel, various people and the UN in Haiti. Be kind, it's my first post. I pulled them from pbase, so hope the quality turns out ok.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome to tpf!!

Nice series!!! #3 and 4 are my favourites! Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 3, 2005)

nice stuff, #s 3, 6 & 13 are my fav, welcome


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks so much!


----------



## David A (Nov 3, 2005)

All of them are awesome...so much emotion. Welcome to TPF... :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2005)

First rate stuff.   :thumbup:   Glad to see you popping back in here, Leslie.   

Anytime!


----------



## clemeys (Nov 3, 2005)

welcome to tpf....good stuff.  keep postin


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, you simply rock A$$, but you already know that.

For you  that don't already know her, Leslie was my mentor. She saw something in me, most likely in my personality than my photos.
At any rate, I couldn't have a better mentor, obviously.
Leslie's photos just are the stuff.  It's the stuff we all strive for.  Leslie' photos have been featured all over the planet.  Once you see them, you know instantly why.

Tonight I talked her into coming here.  She was nervous.  Who knows why!

Leslie is my best friend in the whole world.  Not only is she a premiere photojournalist, she's a rocking best friend.  She's not into competition, as if I could ever compete.  She just wants me to be the best I can be.
Hats off to my best friend in the world.  She is more serious than any photojournalist in the fact that she does this to help others.  Always.  She will give away her work if it's for a good cause, and she is world class.
I'm honored to call her a friend, and I'm double honored to call her my teacher.  Don't blame her for my shortcomings.  She is patient and kind.  When I spoke of my friend who helped me into the biz, she was it.  She's a wonderful person, as well as a great photog.  I love her.  She is a sister to me.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 3, 2005)

Kepp em' coming - you are very talented and I can't wait to see more - welcome to TPF!


----------



## sanyukta sharma (Nov 4, 2005)

I dont even know what to say. Waiting eagerly to see more. The photographs are inspiring.


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone! Sheldon, glad to see you posted your brilliant work! (Oh, and I'll pay you later...thanks for the post!). Cindy, OMG, what a great post!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! You were easy to be a mentor for because you caught on so quickly! I don't even think that I taught you anything, you are a natural!!!! And, the best friend anyone could have!!! (you and Sheldon). Love ya girl!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2005)

Wouldn't you want to consider dividing these pics into several threads, each following their theme, and give us a bit of story with each theme?
I think that would do your absolutely brilliant PJ work more justice!!!
And it deserves to be seen, read and enjoyed in small quantities, else the impact is so great... it either become unbearable or gets lost. The latter would be such a pity!

Oh, and, hey, sorry, this it was rude of me... I forgot to start this by saying:
*Welcome to ThePhotoForum, Leslie! *


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 4, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you want to consider dividing these pics into several threads, each following their theme, and give us a bit of story with each theme?
> I think that would do your absolutely brilliant PJ work more justice!!!
> And it deserves to be seen, read and enjoyed in small quantities, else the impact is so great... it either become unbearable or gets lost. The latter would be such a pity!
> 
> ...


 
I agree Leslie,
Your work is so full of emotion that bits and pieces dont' give it the  justice they deserve.
I know it's alot of work, but please (You and Sheldon) make new threads on stuff like Haiti and Crawford and the like.  There are alot of people here, from all over the globe, that would love to see your work and what you tried to teach me.  They want to learn too, from the best.
Again, you are the greatest photog I've ever met, and I'm so honored to be your pupil.
Much Love as Always,
Cindy


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 4, 2005)

PS-  I' ve never seen that first shot.  That is wickedly brilliant.  I love it.  Where is that from?


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

Cindy, you are the sweetest! I WISH I was that good!! I might post some more in groups and explain them, but I just didn't want to bore anyone! And, you are way beyond pupil now! Your work holds up to the best of them!


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

That first shot is of a rebel named Billy Augustine in Haiti when I was living with them during the uprising. We had a flat tire coming back from Cap Haitien, and he was resting with his alcohol and gun.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2005)

lscottpht said:
			
		

> ... but I just didn't want to bore anyone!


 
*Bore anyone????? *

*With these photos???*

Believe me: that is simply NOT possible!!!
You would NEVER bore anyone with these!


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 4, 2005)

lscottpht said:
			
		

> Cindy, you are the sweetest! I WISH I was that good!! I might post some more in groups and explain them, but I just didn't want to bore anyone! And, you are way beyond pupil now! Your work holds up to the best of them!


I wish.  Girl, you don't understand the impact of your photos (we have talked of this before).  Your work is stand out fabulous.


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> *Bore anyone????? *
> 
> *With these photos???*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!! OK, I'll consider it. I just feel like people might get sick of seeing this stuff. I guess I feel that way because I am tired of seeing my work! It just seems so ordinary! I really need to get out there and shoot some stuff with more impact.


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> I wish. Girl, you don't understand the impact of your photos (we have talked of this before). Your work is stand out fabulous.


 
I need you around me all the time!!! You make me feel so good! I'm just bored with my work. Just not quite up there yet!


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 4, 2005)

lscottpht said:
			
		

> That first shot is of a rebel named Billy Augustine in Haiti when I was living with them during the uprising. We had a flat tire coming back from Cap Haitien, and he was resting with his alcohol and gun.


 
Killer.  I'd never seen or heard that story before.  Damn, I wish I could do the elections with you guys but Mike is being a hard a$$ about Hiati.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 4, 2005)

lscottpht said:
			
		

> Thanks!! OK, I'll consider it. I just feel like people might get sick of seeing this stuff. I guess I feel that way because I am tired of seeing my work! It just seems so ordinary! I really need to get out there and shoot some stuff with more impact.


 
See?  It isn't just me.  We all love your work.


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Killer. I'd never seen or heard that story before. Damn, I wish I could do the elections with you guys but Mike is being a hard a$$ about Hiati.


 
Yeah, I wish you could. I'm not even sure at this point when they are. Not sure anyone knows.


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 4, 2005)

This are simply amazing, very powerful.  :thumbup: Great documentary images


----------



## JonK (Nov 4, 2005)

all I can say is these shots rock leslie!  some exceptionally good work here. Keep showing! and welcome


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow, you guys really make me feel good about my stuff! Thanks so much!! I really appreciate the compliments! There have been so many times when I just wanted to give up (Sheldon can attest to this), but hearing these types of comments keeps me going. Thanks again!


----------



## ozzono (Nov 5, 2005)

I have been really made an impression with this series of photographies.  They are spectacular, and a great schematic.  Fantastic work.  Some day I would like to work thus.  Greetings from Spain.


He quedado realmente impresionado con esta serie de fotografías.  Son espectaculares, y un gran documento gráfico. Fantastico trabajo. Algún dia me gustaría trabajar así. Saludos desde España.


----------



## JonK (Nov 5, 2005)

lscottpht said:
			
		

> There have been so many times when I just wanted to give up (Sheldon can attest to this), but hearing these types of comments keeps me going. Thanks again!



don't ever give up...you've obviously got an eye and a talent for this work.


----------



## craig (Nov 5, 2005)

Whoa! Strong work.


----------



## Mansi (Nov 6, 2005)

:hail: :hail: :hail: WOW Leslie! you rock... dont you ever give up!

very strong shots all of them  can't pick a fave...
keep em coming! love to see more... your work is inspiring 
btw... welcome to TPF.. great to have you on board :thumbup:


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks, again, everyone, and thanks for the warm welcomes! I don't plan on giving up, but again, that just depends on which day you talk to me...lol.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 7, 2005)

You CAN'T give up!  You are my inspiration girlfriend!  (And we missed the KKK in Austin!!!! grrrr!)


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, I heard we had missed that!!!!! Bummer! Would have been a great photo op!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 7, 2005)

Leslie!!!!!

You came over!  Yay!!!


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey, good to see a familiar face, Robert!


----------



## OPTRICE (Nov 8, 2005)

Number six is my favorite. Your photography is awsome my friend.


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 8, 2005)

OPTRICE said:
			
		

> Number six is my favorite. Your photography is awsome my friend.


 
Thanks!! Yeah, I had been covering the protest in Crawford and wanted to do something different. I was tired of just shooting people on both sides protesting. That's when I took the shot of the crosses while the other photogs were photographing the speakers.


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 9, 2005)

Very moving images. Thank you for showing us.

Eric


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 10, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Very moving images. Thank you for showing us.
> 
> Eric


 
Thanks!!


----------

